# DIY Satellite Imagery - SAS Planet and Insight Map Creator



## TDC1626

Well, not much interest here it seems, but after some trial and error, I was able to view my DIY satellite imagery on my HDS Carbon. With a number of choices for imagery and zoom level (via google, bing, ESRI or yahoo), I should be able to load the best images of areas I plan to fish.


----------



## MAK

Interesting. I haven’t looked at the programs you referred to yet. What format did you have to save the maps as in order for the Lowrance to load them?


----------



## Stauter

Cool, I have the maps with satellite views but images are nor very good. will look into making images of the areas I fish and try it.


----------



## TDC1626

Insight map creator automatically creates the at5 files the Lowrance unit uses. There are a number of hoops you have to jump thru, but once you figure it out, it’s just time consuming, especially for the high zoom photos. 

To get oriented, watch the YouTube video on making your own Lowrance HDS maps by Brian O’Dell. The one thing I think he missed is tagging the advanced raster option as shaded relief imagery and NOT satellite imagery.


----------



## MAK

Th


TDC1626 said:


> Insight map creator automatically creates the at5 files the Lowrance unit uses. There are a number of hoops you have to jump thru, but once you figure it out, it’s just time consuming, especially for the high zoom photos.
> 
> To get oriented, watch the YouTube video on making your own Lowrance HDS maps by Brian O’Dell. The one thing I think he missed is tagging the advanced raster option as shaded relief imagery and NOT satellite imagery.


Thanks!


----------



## bryson

I've got an old Garmin, so I doubt that I could ever get this to work, but man it would be a lot nicer than trying to squint at my phone when trying to fish new areas. Good job figuring it all out.


----------



## TidewateR

I have a Lowrance Live. Aside from the Standard Mapping satellite overlay, what other options are out there for purchase? I was under the impression my unit came with satellite overlay. I need a pretty broad area of coverage, so not really interested in making an overlay myself if it's really time consuming and complicated.


----------



## TDC1626

Not that I’m the authority on marine maps, but I believe Navionics Platinum Plus includes decent satellite imagery at a more budget conscious price. Florida Marine Tracks has imagery as well, but their datasets are the bomb and thus priced accordingly.


----------



## TidewateR

My issue with Navionics is that the image does not include water, meaning the image lacks features like channels, aquatic grass, oysters etc. I'll watch those Youtube's you provided, and see if I can figure it out. It would be cool to make my own, but again I need huge areas.


----------



## TDC1626

Try messing with the shaded relief within presentation of the chart. Also, you can mess with the View settings of the chart to alter the photo overlay and photo transparency. Maybe it’s not there but it might just be hidden as well.


----------

